# Cm 690 II Advanced, Asus P8p67 pro not compatible with Corsair H80?.. Please Help!



## Viswanathan (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi yesterday I purchased Corsair H80 and I today when I tried to install Corsair H80 I am not able to!.  Behind the motherboard, to which I should fix the spider like attachment given by corsair, I am not able to do that. Out of 4 Holes, Only 2 holes of motherboard Is visible behind the cabinet and 2 holes are hiding behind the cabinet!

*
My Cabinet*


*s24.postimg.org/ke0x51br9/27032013061.jpg





*This is that Spider like attachment I am taking about*



*s24.postimg.org/hl7pl0bet/27032013062.jpg




and also the distance between the motherboard and the sheet is very thin.. If I take out the motherboard and install the cooler and reattach it in the cabinet, The spider like attachment is touching the sheet of the cabinet.. Is it a non-conductor of electricity?.. Will it do any harm if I attach this way?.. Please help me out guys...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 27, 2013)

its a no problem but if you are still worried ...then u must cut it  ...


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 27, 2013)

@  nikilsharma007nikx 

What about that spider like attachment touching both motherboard and tat sheet of that cabinet?.. Will it create any problem like short circuit or harm my computer components?..


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

those things are never conductive..dont worry about it...


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 27, 2013)

@ sumonpathak

Thanks.. Are you sure its not conductive?.. I am just worried..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 27, 2013)

Viswanathan said:


> @  nikilsharma007nikx
> 
> What about that spider like attachment touching both motherboard and tat sheet of that cabinet?.. Will it create any problem like short circuit or harm my computer components?..


thats what im saying man they are made up of plastic so no worries ... but still if you are worried cut the metal sheet which is covering the holes !!!!


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks but Dude, its no Plastic.. Its made up of some kind of metal!.. That's why I am worried and I have never modded my case before, so, I have no idea how to cut a case?!.. May be using a cutting pliers?..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 27, 2013)

Viswanathan said:


> Thanks but Dude, its no Plastic.. Its made up of some kind of metal!.. That's why I am worried and I have never modded my case before, so, I have no idea how to cut a case?!.. May be using a cutting pliers?..


try testing it with a multi-meter if u have or by a simple circuit to test its conductivity ....  and yes u cant cut it with cutting pliers ull need a dremel for this task ..


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 29, 2013)

Alright Guys.. Finally Installed the cooler!  .. I tried cutting out the tray with hacksaw but didnt work out. Fortunately I have a wielding shop near by my home and i asked the guys whether they can cut it, Guess what?!, they said yes!  .. So i went down with my cabinet and cut out the necessary part and i was able to install all the necessary kits for the cooler.. So after re-installing the motherboard, had to do cable management once again!  since i removed everything from the cabinet before going to the wielding shop. Ok anyway i tried to took some pics.. So here is the final result..


*Cabinet after cutting out the tray*


*s16.postimg.org/xezibqyqd/28032013064.jpg



*After installing motherboard and the necessary cooler kits
*



*s16.postimg.org/sk5tdh0et/29032013067.jpg



*Before cable management, without Gpu and without the second fan on the radiator*


*s16.postimg.org/798997iad/29032013065.jpg




*During Real Temp using Prime 95 Sensor test*


*s18.postimg.org/ob30rsa61/test_1.jpg



*Test results and pls tell me which program to trust! and is the test results good?.. is the temperature good?..*


*s18.postimg.org/9gefdm0l5/Which_temp_to_trust.jpg



*
I Thank everyone from the bottom of my Heart for helping me out!.. Thank you very much. You guys Rock! *


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ thanks ... we are glad to help out ppl !!! enjoy new clocks >>>>>>


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks.. Between Can u Please tell me whether these temps are ok?..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 29, 2013)

Viswanathan said:


> Thanks.. Between Can u Please tell me whether these temps are ok?..


 well i dont know much about OC's but i think these temps are perfectly fine but if you want to know more create a thread in the overclocking section ... that would help a lot ^^


----------

